# What causes stocks to rise?



## ceasar73 (21 September 2008)

What Causes Stocks to Rise???

I have a feeling the TA's will say 'Who care's!'

thanks

ceasar73.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2008)

..........buyers


----------



## prawn_86 (21 September 2008)

When people are buying more than what others are selling.

Simple micro-economics really.

Vice versa, for stocks falling (dont believe all the short selling beat ups)


----------



## ceasar73 (21 September 2008)

Why do buyers buy stock XYZ?

what makes a stock attractive? Is it EPS?

what is it for you?

ceasar


----------



## Whiskers (21 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> What Causes Stocks to Rise???
> 
> I have a feeling the TA's will say 'Who care's!'
> 
> ...






nunthewiser said:


> ..........buyers




Nah... short sellers! :silly: 

Holy smoke... hit and run... I'm outa here.  :hide:


----------



## sam76 (21 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> Why do buyers buy stock XYZ?
> 
> what makes a stock attractive? Is it EPS?
> 
> ...




basically, it's sexiness.

Is the stock presenting itself in a way that it _wants_ to be bought?


----------



## freddy2 (21 September 2008)

Price - determined by simple supply and demand
Value - determined by future earnings

Short term price will be the main factor to cause a stock to rise, over the long term it will be value that is the main factor.


----------



## ceasar73 (21 September 2008)

Yes , in the long run I believe it comes down to value - determined by future earnings.

ceasar73.


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2008)

*Technically*

*DEMAND*

On the chart often it (demand) jumps out and screams buy me.
Silence is just as easy to pick.
As is confusion.
Plain lack of demand.
Uphoria,Fear,and greed.

P/E's/Directors visions/Future earnings,arent evident *as is often the case *Fundamentally.


----------



## CAB SAV (22 September 2008)

Sheep. One starts off & the others follow. When they have eaten most of the feed, one starts off for another paddock & the others follow.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> ..........buyers




um it all comes back to my post


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> um it all comes back to my post




So you buy a stock just b/c others are buying it?


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> um it all comes back to my post




Nah, it's the same criminals that made oil go up. It's all manipulation.


----------



## Seneca60BC (22 September 2008)

I think basically future EPS - which equates to value.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Nah, it's the same criminals that made oil go up. It's all manipulation.




LOL....INFIDELS!


----------



## nunthewiser (22 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> So you buy a stock just b/c others are buying it?




um no.... read the title of the thread you created , i have answered the question , my reasons for buying vary from TA to FA BUT the reason a stock rises is because someone is buying them , i hope this clears this up for you 
have a great day


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

tech/a said:


> *Technically*
> 
> *DEMAND*
> 
> ...




I agree tech....but

Buffett/Munger “It’s not greed that drives the
world, but envy.”

think about it, its true.

thanks

ceasar73


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> um no.... read the title of the thread you created , i have answered the question , my reasons for buying vary from TA to FA BUT the reason a stock rises is because someone is buying them , i hope this clears this up for you
> have a great day




Yep - bad title, your right...


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

Seneca60BC said:


> I think basically future EPS - which equates to value.




yep!


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

Value?

Perceived value yes. Actual value - not always.

(eg tech boom, tulip bulbs etc)


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Value?
> 
> Perceived value yes. Actual value - not always.
> 
> (eg tech boom, tulip bulbs etc)





Doesn't Perceived value = price and
value = Actual value? 

cheers,

ceasar73


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> Doesn't Perceived value = price and
> value = Actual value?
> 
> cheers,
> ...




Yes, but there is mass confusion between the two concepts.

Consider these two maxims:

_The value of something is what someone is prepared to pay for it_ - folk saying

_Price is what you pay, value is what you get_ - W Buffett

Some people paid $20 for Lehmans recently, but the value was 0


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

"Yes, but there is mass confusion between the two concepts." true.

wayneL - why do you buy shares in company XYZ?

thanks

ceasar73


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> "Yes, but there is mass confusion between the two concepts." true.
> 
> wayneL - why do you buy shares in company XYZ?
> 
> ...



To cover my short


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

:::


----------



## kam75 (22 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> ..........buyers




A stock will rise in price when the buyers (or bulls) become more aggressive and willing to pay higher prices.  

regards


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 September 2008)

kam75 said:


> A stock will rise in price when the buyers (or bulls) become more aggressive and willing to pay higher prices.
> 
> regards




According to the apes it is only when shorters are banned.


----------



## ceasar73 (22 September 2008)

kam75 said:


> A stock will rise in price when the buyers (or bulls) become more aggressive and willing to pay higher prices.
> 
> regards




Yeah but what makes a buyer want to buy??

what makes a stock attractive to buyers?

Its it all about EPS in the long run?

I really gave this thread a bad title


----------



## nunthewiser (22 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> Yeah but what makes a buyer want to buy??
> 
> what makes a stock attractive to buyers?
> 
> ...




LOL yep......personally use many different factors for stock entry . EPS yeah for investments but thats only part of it . entry depends on buyers too also TA , vols , allsorts . also buy for other reasons , take EXT for example , many moons ago when uranium was the best thing since elvis i noticed a lil tinpot next door to rossing and bought just on a nearology factor ... no eps , no cash  no nuffing  except the fact they were a likely target in the future ..... look whos buying chunks now ......i bought MGX many moons ago based on the fact i could see there stockpile shed from my front porch , was running at a loss but i could see them building at a rate of knots , when i bought tho it was illiquid , unloved and iron ore wasnt bigger than elvis ..... lol im currently holding a few BDM .. hahahah i say . no cash no earnings no nuffing except a smart bunch behind them and moving quietly in the backround doing there thing without a thought for market movement and silly things like that  . i bought because i could see a future IF they cvould find a doorway . silly .maybe . but hey each to there own on there choices .. dont know if my ramblings cleared anything up but hey i had to post somthing


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> Yeah but what makes a buyer want to buy??
> 
> what makes a stock attractive to buyers?




How about percieved OPPORTUNITY.

I guess when I buy a stock or a property thats what Ive dome the numbers on---and I feel there is an opportunity to profit.

I'm sure Buffet would say the same of his investment in Hathaway.


----------



## agro (22 September 2008)

short coverings


----------

